# Help ! Need to create simple patch



## shadowzwife (May 5, 2006)

I need to create a patch - but have no clue how - can anyone post the step by step instructions.

Thanks - reply to [email protected]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Design or actually produce one? 

What do you want it to be made of?


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi!
Please check the following link:
https://cache.trustedpartner.com/docs/library/000261/documents/TH_patch.pdf
Manoj
digitizingfactory.com


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

You can always do a simple one and just cut it out but to do a profi patch takes a bit more work. Not hard but takes a bit of time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Impressions Mag just had an article on this very subject. Patches and Emblems Can Be Packed With Profit

You can get blanks here:
blank patches
Stock Patch, Custom Patches, Iron on Patches, Embroidered Heat Seal (Iron-On) Backing Patch, Iron on patch, USA Patches, Biker Jacket Patches, Pins, Custom Pins, Embroidery Key Ring, Promotional And fundraisering Buttons, Blank Patches, In memory of http://store.superpatchusa.com/
http://www.ensignemblem.com


----------



## shadowzwife (May 5, 2006)

thanks for the replies - I may go the blank patch route just because it seems easier


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

binki said:


> Impressions Mag just had an article on this very subject. Patches and Emblems Can Be Packed With Profit
> 
> You can get blanks here:
> blank patches
> ...


Ensign Emblem is our parent company, so thanks for mentioning them Binki. 

We actually offer blank patches through EnMart as well.


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Hello!
I've made some patches by myself-it's really lot of work.
I screenprintrd my patches,then cut a shape Iron the form-flex on,so it's not so thin,
iron the form flex under the shirt-so it doesn't wrinkles while sewing,
put some adhesive spray on the patch-so it stays in one place on the shirt,
and sew it on with thick zig-zag stitch with regular sewing machines.
Looks good-but too much work...
And it took me some time to find form-flex-I even posted a question about it:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t47704.html

I still look for better way to make patches-or maybe I will go without them


----------

